# Canadian Source for Hammond Transformers



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Isn't Hammond a Canadian Company?
I need a 1760C Hammond OT for a build I want to do, but it is only a special order item from Antique Elctronic Supply (down in the states) so it would hold up my order an extra 3 weeks.
Is there somewhere in Canada to get these? It's between $40-$45 most places in the states. I'm wondering if there is somewhere more local to get one and actually have it shipped to my canadian address instead... unless it is way more.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i ordered mine from mouser.

Active123.com is canadian and could probably get it as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Check to see if you have a Gescan or Wesco near by, they are electrical distributors that deal in Hammond and I'm sure they can order you anything from the catalog. The guys in Edmonton have quoted me on transformers but I didn't go ahead with an order.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks guys. I tried calling some local Gescan and Wesco locations as well as looked on the Active 123.com website. Basically, none of them were able to get the 1760C to show up on their systems. I sensed none of them were to eager to go any further with it
So, what I did is order the Fender Reissue equivalent from Angela Instruments. 6k5 primary opposed to the more authentic to the original of the Hammond at 7k, but it will still save me a lot of money. Even including the shipping cost, it will only cost me about $18, plus the few bucks receiving cost at Package Express in Sumas Washington. I'll pick it up when I pick up the rest of the parts from AES there. Basically, I'm saving a few weeks and/or about $30 difference compared to any other option.
So, I guess it is still cheaper and more convenient ordering from the States (as long as you are by the border).


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

I realize you already ordered your transformer, but for anybody else interested, the best place to buy Hammond is Electrosonic in Toronto. They ship anywhere and their prices are good. They also have good stock.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

There are a number of distributors in B.C.
http://www.hammondmfg.com/cregion.htm
For future reference.
Regards,


----------



## Printer2 (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.tiptopelectronics.com/


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Hammond is made in Ontario and will sell to you direct if you can't find a local distributor.I buy direct from Hammond themselves.


----------

